# MINSK | Futuris | 100m | 25 fl | T/O



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Futuris Minsk, Belarus*

Height: *100m*
Floors: *25*
Use: *Mixed use*
Start: *2013*
Finish: *2016*































renome_ said:


> Сентябрьское фото. Стекол не видел, движения тоже.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

topped out in only one post


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> topped out in only one post


This is how the real professionals do. :lol:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

turns out this was on hold for awhile. Its only now finishing up.



Korkh. said:


> https://realt.onliner.by/2018/10/30/dolgostroj-na-prospekte


----------

